# Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda, ou numa casinha de sapé.



## Isan

Oi!!!
sou da Colômbia e quero saber que significa sapê, estuve escutando uma cancôe de Kid abelha "Na rua, Na chuva, Na fazenda" e quero saber ista estrofa...desculpe meu portugues 

Jogue suas mãos para o céu
E agradeça se acaso tiver
Alguém que você gostaria que
Estivesse sempre com você
Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda
Ou numa casinha de sapê

Obrigada!!!!!!!


----------



## Joca

Sapê o sapé es una hierba la que se utiliza para cubrir cabañas o casitas en el campo.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Isan,
esta construção é de sapê/é.


----------



## Isan

Joca said:


> Sapê o sapé es una hierba la que se utiliza para cubrir cabañas o casitas en el campo.


 
hola!!!
muchas graciasssssss....pero antes quiero saber una cosita!!! que significa Jogue??..estoy entendiendo la cancion..pero no se que significa eso..jejej

graciassssssss


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Isan.
Jogue, del verbo _jogar_, _jugar_ en español. 
Pero aquí creo que se traduciría como echar: eche las manos hacía el cielo.
O


----------



## HelenaRosa

Hola a todos, alguien me puede decir que significa:
pau-a-pique e sape

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda Rosahelena, 

Como já tínhamos uma discussão anterior, juntei sua pergunta à que já existia.

Sapé você pode ver na figura e nas explicações acima.

Este tipo de construção é uma casa-de-pau-a-pique.


----------



## Out Of Sight

¡hola todos!

Soy un estudiante de espanol, con ganas de aprender portugeues tambíen.  me encanta la musica de Brazil y acabo de comprar un disco de un artista se llama Hyldon.  traduciendo las letras de portugues a español encontré este verso.  

*Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda, ou numa casinha de sapé.*

esta hablando de una chica que se le fue para otro chico.  

el diccionário dice que rua significa- calle, y fazernda es Luvia, y la demás no salieron.  no puedo sacar en limpio el significado de este frace.

¿alguen?


----------



## Mangato

Out Of Sight said:


> ¡hola todos!
> 
> Soy un estudiante de español, con ganas de aprender portugués tambíen. me encanta la música de Brasil y acabo de comprar un disco de un artista se llama Hyldon. traduciendo las letras de portugués a español encontré este verso.
> 
> *Na rúa, na chuva, na fazenda, ou numa casinha de sapé.*
> 
> _En la calle, en la lluvia, en la hacienda, o en una casita de sapé_
> 
> esta hablando de una chica que se (le fue para) fue con otro chico.
> 
> el diccionário dice que rúa significa- calle, y fazenda es Luvia???, y las demás no salieron. no puedo sacar en limpio el significado de este frase.
> 
> 
> ¿alguen?


 
Hola amigo. bienvenido al foro.
Me he permitido hacer unas correcciones ortográficas en tu pregunta. Ahora, algunas matizaciones

Na fazenda, (en la hacienda) se puede entender también como _en el campo,_ y sapé es un grupo de plantas gramíneas. Entiendo que _casinha de sapé_ es una choza, o cabaña con cubierta de paja. 
Algo equivalente al bohío caribeño.

Pero esto último, es una especulación mía, que queda pendiente de la confirmación o rectificación de los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## spielenschach

rua - street


----------



## Vanda

Mangato está certo. É isto mesmo que a música quer dizer com sapé.
E a música diz sobre ficar contente se você tiver alguém junto de você 
e_n la calle, en la  lluvia, en la hacienda y en la cabaña cubierta com sapé.

_ Juntei este hilo a outro já existente sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------



## okporip

"Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda, ou numa casinha de sapé". Yo traduciría más o menos así: "En la calle, bajo la lluvia, en una hacienda o en una cabaña".


----------



## Benvindo

Isan said:


> Oi!!!
> sou da Colômbia e quero saber que significa sapê, estuve escutando uma cancôe de Kid abelha "Na rua, Na chuva, Na fazenda" e quero saber ista estrofa...desculpe meu portugues
> 
> Jogue suas mãos para o céu
> E agradeça se acaso tiver
> Alguém que você gostaria que
> Estivesse sempre com você
> Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda
> Ou numa casinha de sapê
> 
> Obrigada!!!!!!!


 
- - - - - - 
A canção não é do Kid, é do baiano Hyldon, que a gravou na década de 70 e fez muito sucesso com ela. A gravação de Hyldon é a original, e a de que eu mais gosto. Hyldon, Tim Maia e uns poucos mais eram o núcleo de um estilo que ficou conhecido como _soul music_ brasileira. Sapê é uma planta, uma gramínea, usada para cobrir choupanas. Fazenda é uma propriedade rural grande, usada para produção agrícola ou pecuária, por exemplo, uma fazenda de café. Não sei se _fazenda_ corresponde exatamente em sentido ao espanhol _hacienda,_ embora as palavras sejam cognatas no latim. É equivalente ao inglês _farm_.
BV


----------



## Mangato

Sim, entre muitas aceções em espanhol _hacienda_ também quer dizer predio rústico,


----------



## olivinha

Creio que na Espanha, a melhor tradução para _fazenda_ é _granja_ (que pode ser de animais ou agrícola).
O


----------



## yuraimy

oi mangato, disculpa mi ignorancia pero gracias a ustedes y sus explicaciones he entendido muy bien el portugues, ya que lo quiero entender pero hablar tambien pero de vez en cuando me quedo algo botada, aceções a que se refiere
muchas gracias
y disculpenme
yuri


----------



## Mangato

Jogue suas mãos para o céu
E agradeça se acaso tiver
Alguém que você gostaria que
Estivesse sempre com você
Na rua, na chuva, na fazenda
Ou numa casinha de sapê

Esta es una tradución algo libre pero que en mi opinion recoge el sentimiento del poema. Una traducción muy literal fuerza mucho la sintáxis del español

_Dirije tus manos al cielo_
_Y da gracias en el caso que tengas_
_Alguien con el que te gustaría_
_Estar siempre a su lado_
_En la calle, bajo la lluvia, en la granja_
_O en una cabaña de sapé_

Saludos

MG


----------



## Mangato

yuraimy said:


> oi mangato, disculpa mi ignorancia pero gracias a ustedes y sus explicaciones he entendido muy bien el portugues, ya que lo quiero entender pero hablar tambien pero de vez en cuando me quedo algo botada, aceções a que se refiere
> muchas gracias
> y disculpenme
> yuri


 
En primer lugar disculpame tú. En el post hay un error ortográfico he escrito aceções en lugar de acepções

Acepções es el plural de acepção y significa acepción.
Acepciones son los diferentes significados de una palabra. En el caso de hacienda además de _granja, finca rústica_, puede significar también _fisco, capital, propiedades_ etc.

Saludos,

MG


----------

